# Это пространство – в распоряжении наших читателей



## clapec

Hi!
I had to translate this text from Italian into Russian, but I'm not sure it is correct...could you please tell me whether it contains any mistakes?
Thank you very much!

_Это пространство – в распоряжении наших читателей, с одним обращением: для того, чтобы быть опубликованы, письма, адресованные этой рубрике, не должны превышать 20 машинописных строк._


----------



## Ptak

clapec said:


> _Это пространство – в распоряжении наших читателей, с одним условием: для того, чтобы быть опубликоваными, письма, адресованные в эту рубрику, не должны превышать 20 машинописных строк._


I think better is:
_для того, чтобы быть опубликоваными, адресованные в эту рубрику письма не должны превышать 20 машинописных строк._

But anyway it sounds a bit bulky...

I suggest:

_Это пространство – в распоряжении наших читателей, с одним условием: *чтобы (Ваше) письмо было опубликовано, оно не должно содержать более 20 машинописных строк.*_


----------



## Etcetera

Ciao Clapec,
I would suggest the following:



clapec said:


> _Это пространство – в распоряжении наших читателей, с одним условием: для того, чтобы быть опубликованными, письма , адресованные этой рубрике в эту рубрику не должны превышать 20 машинописных строк._


----------



## clapec

Большое спасибо за вашу помощь!


----------



## Q-cumber

I don't like the word "пространство" in the context.
I'd say: "Эта рубрика - в распоряжении наших читателей, при одном условии: чтобы быть опубликоваными, письма не должны превышать 20 машинописных строк". Short & clear.


----------



## Ptak

I don't like this "чтобы быть опубликоваными". It sounds too bulky for me.


----------



## Q-cumber

Ptak said:


> I don't like this "чтобы быть опубликоваными". It sounds too bulky for me.



 "...для публикации, письма не должны превышать 20 машинописных строк"?


----------



## Etcetera

Q-cumber said:


> "...для публикации, письма не должны превышать 20 машинописных строк"?


No comma is needed here. 
And this construction seems to be too clumsy to me.


----------



## Crescent

clapec said:


> Hi!
> I had to translate this text from Italian into Russian, but I'm not sure it is correct...could you please tell me whether it contains any mistakes?
> Thank you very much!
> 
> _Это пространство – в распоряжении наших читателей, с одним обращением: для того, чтобы быть опубликованы, письма, адресованные этой рубрике, не должны превышать 20 машинописных строк._



  Здравствуй, Clapec! 

Да, я согласна с другими, что для такой простой просьбы, предложение действительно сформулировано немного.."heavy" или "bulky", как выразилась Ptak. 

Может быть попробовать что ни будь типа: Здесь наши читатели смогут опубликовать свои комментарии, адресованные нашей рубрике. Единственная просьба в том, что длинна ваших писем не должна превышать 20 машинописных строк.

   Знаю, это не совсем _fedele_ к оригиналу, но мне кажется, что главное, это передать смысл, даже если слова не те же самые. 

   Надеюсь, это тебе поможет!


----------



## Ptak

А чем, собственно, плохо _"чтобы (Ваше) письмо было опубликовано, оно не должно содержать более 20 машинописных строк"_?


----------



## Q-cumber

Ptak said:


> А чем, собственно, плохо _"чтобы (Ваше) письмо было опубликовано, оно не должно содержать более 20 машинописных строк"_?



Вполне приемлимая формулировка.

Кстати, разве слово "машинописный" (По смыслу: "напечатанный на пишущей машинке") ещё используется? Может - "печатных" строк или типа того? 

"...предназначенное для публикации письмо не должно быть длиннее 20 печатных строк" ?


----------



## Ptak

> предназначенное для публикации письмо не должно быть длиннее 20 печатных строк


_"Письмо длинее/короче xxx строк"_ звучит плохо.

"Печатный" вместо "машинописный" - хорошая идея.


----------



## Q-cumber

Ptak said:


> _"Письмо длинее/короче xxx строк"_ звучит плохо.


Да, мне самому не очень-то понравилось, честно говоря.

 Вообще я пришёл к выводу, что редактор из меня - никакой.  Писать что-то самому - гораздо проще.


----------



## Kolan

clapec said:


> _Это пространство – в распоряжении наших читателей, с одним обращением: для того, чтобы быть опубликованы, письма, адресованные этой рубрике, не должны превышать 20 машинописных строк._


Well, why not to make it simple, put the keyword first. Письма читателей, не превышающие 20 машинописных строк, могут быть опубликованы на (в) этом месте. If you want to stress the point _here, _put it in the first place then, the same wording: На (в) этом месте могут быть опубликованы письма читателей, не превышающие 20 машинописных строк

Choice of preposition _на_ vs. _в_ may depend on how the actual place (space) looks like.

_Машинописная строка_ - некий устоявший стандарт объёма при использовании бумаги A4 и полей 20 мм слева и 10 - справа. По сравнению с _печатной строкой_ - это более точная мера объёма.


----------



## Etcetera

_Машинописная строка _звучит более привычно. И я бы предпочла именно этот вариант.


----------



## Q-cumber

Etcetera said:


> _Машинописная строка _звучит более привычно.



Не может это сочетание *сегодня* звучать более привычно, хотя мне тоже вначале так показалось ... это просто аберрации памяти. 
Если сделать, к примеру, контекстный поиск на "Рэмблере" по этим двум вариантам, то "машинописная строка" даст всего шесть совпадений, на весь Рунет; сочетание же "печатная строка" используется на 164-х сайтах. Кроме того, как я уже писал, по смыслу слово "машинописная" связано с машинописью, т.е. исключительно с печатанием на *пишущей машинке*. Какого-го либо расширенного толкования этого слова я не встречал. Не думаю, что хоть кто-то сегодня станет использовать слово "машинописный" по отношению к тексту, отпечатанному на принтере, к газетному тексту или к тексту в электронном виде. А если и станет, то это будет некорректно. Я конечно допускаю, что слово может по-прежнему использоваться, скажем, в профессиональном сленге печатников, но в обращении к читателям оно неуместно. То же самое можно сказать и об английском "typewritten" (ср. "printed"). Впрочем, английский гораздо более "эластичный" язык. 

PS Omnia mutantur, как говорится. Я нашёл свой English-Russian Dictionary 1990 года издания, открыл на букве "*P*". 
*Printer:* 1. n. печатник, типограф 2. n. _текст._ набойщик.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Не может это сочетание *сегодня* звучать более привычно, хотя мне тоже вначале так показалось ... это просто аберрации памяти.
> Если сделать, к примеру, контекстный поиск на "Рэмблере" по этим двум вариантам, то "машинописная строка" даст всего шесть совпадений, на весь Рунет; сочетание же "печатная строка" используется на 164-х сайтах. Кроме того, как я уже писал, по смыслу слово "машинописная" связано с машинописью, т.е. исключительно с печатанием на *пишущей машинке*. Какого-го либо расширенного толкования этого слова я не встречал. Не думаю, что хоть кто-то сегодня станет использовать слово "машинописный" по отношению к тексту, отпечатанному на принтере, к газетному тексту или к тексту в электронном виде. А если и станет, то это будет некорректно. Я конечно допускаю, что слово может по-прежнему использоваться, скажем, в профессиональном сленге печатников, но в обращении к читателям оно неуместно. То же самое можно сказать и об английском "typewritten" (ср. "printed"). Впрочем, английский гораздо более "эластичный" язык.
> 
> PS Omnia mutantur, как говорится. Я нашёл свой English-Russian Dictionary 1990 года издания, открыл на букве "*P*".
> *Printer:* 1. n. печатник, типограф 2. n. _текст._ набойщик.


Текст, напечатанный на листе компьютерным способом, имитирует написанное на машинке в том, что касается размеров листа, полей, длины строк, количества знаков, т.е, сохранил все основные печатные характеристики страницы, доступные рядовому читателю, пишущему в редакцию. Заменяя один термин, хорошо устоявшийся и, главное, ныне застывший и неизменный в языке, на новый, с менее резко очерченными границами (компьютерный набор текста позволяет варьировать параметры листа, полей, характеристики шрифта), мы теряем в точности описания того, что хотим определить простым и понятным способом - объём сообщения.

Так как компьютерный набор развивается в направлении всё большего разнообразия, то заменять хорошо застывший эталон машинописной страницы мне кажется противоречивой идеей или, по крайней мере, преждевременной.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Так как компьютерный набор развивается в направлении всё большего разнообразия, то заменять хорошо застывший эталон машинописной страницы мне кажется противоречивой идеей или, по крайней мере, преждевременной.



*Kolan*, речь не идёт о "противоречивой идее" (моей), речь идёт об объективной реальности: это слово *отмерло* где-то в середине-конце 90-х, вместе с пишущими машинками. Кстати, логическое противоречие кроется как раз в Ваших рассуждениях: если "компьютерный набор *развивается в направлении всё большего разнообразия*", то как это самое разнообразие может привязано к "*хорошо застывшему* эталону"? 



> Текст, напечатанный на листе компьютерным способом, имитирует написанное на машинке в том, что касается размеров листа, полей, длины строк, количества знаков...


Ну это уж Вы, простите, загнули! Листы по-прежнему чаще всего используются формата А4, это верно. А количество знаков-то каким образом "иммитируется"?  Действительно, пищущие машинки выдавали текст более-менее стандартный. На принтере же можно печатать любым шрифтом и любого размера. Ни о каком соблюдении "атомного эталона машинописной строки" речь сегодня не идёт, и идти не может в принципе.   


> Текст, напечатанный на листе компьютерным способом, имитирует написанное на машинке...


..Или может, скажем, иммитировать рукописный текст - при использовании соответстующих шрифтов (fonts). Должны ли мы такой текст называть рукописью?


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> *Kolan*, речь не идёт о "противоречивой идее" (моей), речь идёт об объективной реальности: это слово *отмерло* где-то в середине-конце 90-х, вместе с пишущими машинками. Кстати, логическое противоречие кроется как раз в Ваших рассуждениях: если "компьютерный набор *развивается в направлении всё большего разнообразия*", то как это самое разнообразие может привязано к "*хорошо застывшему* эталону"?


Ничего не отмерло. "Пациент скорее жив, чем мёртв". В дискуссии прозвучали независимые свидетельства в пользу этого термина. И сейчас это выражение не режет слух, по крайней мере, в моём русскоязычном окружении. А с чего бы?

Дело в том, я думаю, что компьютер - это электронно-вычислительная машина (ЭВМ), и как машина он так и продолжает восприниматься в речи. Выражение "машинописный" означает любую машину, используемую для написания текста, хотя в разные технологические эпохи это могут быть разные машины.

В Парижской Палате Мер и Весов с 18-го века хранится х_орошо застывший_ платино-иридиевый эталон обыкновенного метра, служащий нам по сию пору единицей длины. Незыблемость эталонов - основа всей метрологии.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Ну это уж Вы, простите, загнули! Листы по-прежнему чаще всего используются формата А4, это верно. А количество знаков-то каким образом "иммитируется"?  Действительно, пищущие машинки выдавали текст более-менее стандартный. На принтере же можно печатать любым шрифтом и любого размера. Ни о каком соблюдении "атомного эталона машинописной строки" речь сегодня не идёт, и идти не может в принципе.


Вы поосторожнее выбирайте выражения, я ничего не _загибаю_.

Имитируется машинописный текст на компьютере следующим образом. Высота шрифта 12 пунктов, гарнитура Courrier или Typewriter (или им подобные моноширинные), выравнивание строк по левому краю , поля - 20 справа и 10 мм - слева, перенос допускается. Это даёт примерное количество знаков в строке, что и спрашивает clapec. 

Именно отсутствие стандарта для набора в компьютерных программах не позволяет построить на этой основе измерительную систему для объёма текста и именно поэтому в эпоху технологической революции выживает термин "машинописная строка".


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> ..Или может, скажем, иммитировать рукописный текст - при использовании соответстующих шрифтов (fonts). Должны ли мы такой текст называть рукописью?


Речь идёт об объёме написанного, а не форме представления. Если угодно, в эпоху пишущих машинок (и сейчас) сохраняется полноправный термин _рукописная страница_ (особенно, для старых документов), не служащая, однако, точной мерой объёма, а только приблизительной.


----------



## Crescent

Ptak said:


> А чем, собственно, плохо _"чтобы (Ваше) письмо было опубликовано, оно не должно содержать более 20 машинописных строк"_?



Ptak - мне кажется, что Ваша версия вовсе не плохая, но просто существуют другие, которые тоже могли бы подойти к этому контексту. Никто не говорит, что одна горазда лучше или хуже другой. Мне кажется, что мы просто все свободно выражаем наше мнение, и делаем предложения. 

Q-cumber: Вы просто гений!!! Хаха! Я в том смысле, что я полностью согласна, что "_печатных_" звучит гораздо лучше (мне лично) чем "_машинописный_", когда дело касается "строк". А то я сидела и думала, почему слово "машинописные" звучит так.. странно и неудобно. Знаете, как будто, надел колоши, которые на три размера больше Вашего.. 

Но опять таки же, это сугубо мое мнение.


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> я полностью согласна, что "_печатных_" звучит гораздо лучше (мне лично) чем "_машинописный_", когда дело касается "строк". А то я сидела и думала, почему слово "машинописные" звучит так.. странно и неудобно.


За выражением _печатная строка_ ранее закрепилось другое, переносное значение. В основном, из лозунгов политпропаганды в смысле массовости (с привлечением печатного дела для агитации), как противопоставление рукописным объявлениям.

Что же касается печатного *листа* по сравнению с машинописным, то это - тоже точная мера объёма, но гораздо более значительная, примерно 24 машинописных.

И я хотел ещё насчёт _калош (галош)_, но это уже off-top.


----------



## Ptak

Crescent said:


> Никто не говорит, что одна горазда лучше или хуже другой.


Почему "никто"? А, кстати, разве этого нельзя говорить?

Я спросила вообще-то потому, что спустя пять дней вдруг начались поиски "правильного" варианта, когда два вполне приемлемых варианта были уже предложены, и аскер остался доволен.
К тому же не надо понимать вопрос _"а чем плохо?..."_ буквально.

Кстати, исправлю ошибки:


> Может быть*,* попробовать что*-нибудь* типа: Здесь наши читатели смогут опубликовать свои комментарии, адресованные нашей рубрике. Единственная просьба в том, что дли*н*а ваших писем не должна превышать 20 машинописных строк.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Вы поосторожнее выбирайте выражения, я ничего не _загибаю_.
> 
> Имитируется машинописный текст на компьютере следующим образом....



 Прошу не обижаться. Я не имел в виду абсолютно ничего обидного.  



> *ЗАГИБАТЬ* 2 несов. перех. и неперех. разг.-сниж.
> 1. Говорить что-л. необычное, неуместное. _(Tолково-образовательный словарь_



Я знаю, как сымитировать машинописный текст на компьютере, но это всего лишь один из сотен вариантов печати. Такая имитация не является стандартной ни "де юро", ни "де факто". Это во-первых. Кстати, сама Ваша фраза подразумевает, что любой другой текст, кроме "имитации" уже *не является машинописным* apriori.  Во-вторых, термин "машинописный" не годится не из-за внешнего сходства-несходства текстов, а из-за способа набора этого самого текста. 



> *МАШИНОПИСЬ*, –и, ж. Печатание на *пишущей машинке*, а также самый напечатанный на ней текст. Курсы машинописи. Сто страниц машинописи. *Словарь Ожегова*





> *МАШИНОПИСНЫЙ* прил.
> 1. Соотносящийся по знач. с сущ.: машинопись (1), связанный с ним.
> 2. Свойственный машинописи (1), характерный для нее.
> 3. Напечатанный на *пишущей машинке*.
> 
> *МАШИНОПИСЬ* ж.
> 1. Печатание на *пишущей машинке*.
> 2. Текст, напечатанный на *пишущей машинке*.
> _Tолково-образовательный словарь_





> *Пишущая машинка *(печатная машинка) — механическое, электромеханическое или полностью электронное устройство, оснащённое набором клавиш, нажатие которых приводит к печати соответствующих символов на документе (в большинстве случаев это бумажный документ). Широко использовалась в XIX—XX веках. В настоящее время пишущие машинки по большей части вышли из употребления, их функцию стали выполнять персональные компьютеры....
> Люди, (как правило, женщины) основной работой которых была печать текстов на пишущих машинках, *носили *название *машинистов (машинисток)*....
> *Машинописный* текст имеет характерные особенности:
> -*все буквы одинаковой ширины*.
> -набор символов ограничен; часть символов совмещена — например, не различаются левые и правые кавычки, совмещены дефис и тире. и т.д. _- из Википедии_


   Если выражение не режет слух, это не значит что его можно (и нужно) использовать не по назначению, согласны? Извозчик - вполне привычное слово, но мы же не называем так таксиста? 

  Возращаясь к теме "объёмов": сегодня никто не измереяет электронные тексты в "стандартных" строках. Обычно оценивают либо количество слов, либо - количество знаков. И то, и другое элементарно определяется  средствами текстового редактора. 

*To all:* Кстати, не мешало бы уточнить у автора темы, как вообще предполагается получать и измерять письма? Если - по почте, то как быть с письмами, написанными от руки? Если - через web-форму, то почему бы просто не отформатировать окно ввода под требуемое количество знаков, как это обычно делается? Если - по email, то слово "печатный" тут тоже не особо уместно, да и со строками не очень понятно.     



Kolan said:


> Если угодно, в эпоху пишущих машинок (и сейчас) сохраняется полноправный термин рукописная страница (особенно, для старых документов), не служащая, однако, точной мерой объёма, а только приблизительной.


Естественно, термин сохраняется. Слава богу, люди пока ещё не разучились писать от руки.  Только это словосочетание (сегодня, по крайней мере) вообще не имеет отношение к объёму текста. 



> В Парижской Палате Мер и Весов с 18-го века хранится хорошо застывший платино-иридиевый эталон обыкновенного метра, служащий нам по сию пору единицей длины.



Но вы же, надесь, вы не предлагаете измерять им ярды?  Или называть  "метр обыкновенный" "(полу)саженью погонной"?  Исходя из Ваших рассуждений, это было бы вполне логично.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Но вы же, надесь, вы не предлагаете измерять им ярды?


В метрических системах вообще (и системе СИ, в частности) метром выражаются, помимо прочих, меры длины других систем измерения. Например, 1 ярд = 0.9144 м. Полусажень погонная = 2.13/2 = 1.065 м = 0.001 версты. Ну, и т.д.


----------



## Q-cumber

*Kolan*

Ладно, сдаюсь и протягиваю руку дружбы!


----------



## Crescent

Ptak said:


> Почему "никто"? А, кстати, разве этого нельзя говорить?



Нет, ну почему же? Конечно же можно говорить, что один вариант ответа лучше, чем другой, но просто когда я это делаю, всегда чувствую себя немножко неловко, так как мне кажется, что делая это, я как-бы называю одного человека "лучше", чем другой, тот который предложил вариант, который мне понравился меньше. И таким образом, я чувтсвую себя нелепо, так как кажется, как будто я пытаюсь оскорбить этого человека (но это ни так!). 



Ptak said:


> К тому же не надо понимать вопрос _"а чем плохо?..."_ буквально.



Хорошо, не буду.  И за ошибки, спасибо большое.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> *Kolan*
> Ладно, сдаюсь и протягиваю руку дружбы!


Какие проблемы? Я не входил в систему пару дней и только что заметил руку! Конечно, думать и работать надо вместе, отчего и чувствуешь, что сам становишься умнее, пообщавшись с умными людьми на форуме.

Просто шутка, как когда-то говорили подростки, пародируя пропаганду, "мир, дружба, жвачка  !"


----------

